

Creating New Documents - ugh
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2009/05/31/creating-new-documents/

======
carterschonwald
I've actually set up something a bit more handrolled and useful for generating
new documents.

In particular, I factored out the "generate a new template file" code that is
in a lot of Textmate packages into some ruby scripts that sub in some values
into a copy of latex templates that have all the standard goodness I like to
have in my initial document.

its pretty light weight, makes it easy to ensure that i can use tex on pretty
much any machine or editor with the initial setup I like, and its essentially
OS / Editor independent (aside from being cli based).

<https://github.com/cartazio/doctemplates> the useage would be eg: > memoart
"what I want to name the file"

To reiterate: this approach lets me have certain values in the files that are
automatically initialized when I am creating a new file, such as commented out
lines indicating the file's name and date/year of creation.

------
wowtip
My OS of choice has a nice implementation of this functionality

C-x f <filename> [enter]

;)

~~~
pjscott
I believe that, by default, "C-x f" is bound to set-fill-column. Did you mean
"C-x C-f"? Or did you rebind it? (I can see doing that; I've never used set-
fill-column anyway.)

~~~
wowtip
C-x C-f was the intention. When I realized what I wrote, it was too late to
edit. :(

------
frou_dh
I don't mind the "duplication" of Finder in the Open/Save dialogs because you
can use the same keyboard shortcuts to whizz around the filesystem (Cmd-↑
Cmd-↓ Cmd-Shift-G), which is preferable to clickity draggity to me.

Time to subscribe to that blog though. Every time I end up there it's a good
post.

------
rgbrgb
Dterm (<http://www.decimus.net/dterm.php>) allows you to use 'touch
<filename>' wherever you are in the Finder!

